# 2nd superdrol cycle



## machinehead (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello,

I want to make another supedrol cycle.
I finished my first cycle about 2 weeks ago (include the pct), i took 20mg everyday for 4 weeks and i gained about 4kgs (in the last week i lost 1kg)

I want to make this cycle:
1 Week 20mg
2 week 30mg
3-4 weeks 40mg

How much time should i wait before i'll start the next cycle?

Thanks
Snir.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 20, 2005)

machinehead said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I want to make another supedrol cycle.
> I finished my first cycle about 2 weeks ago (include the pct), i took 20mg everyday for 4 weeks and i gained about 4kgs (in the last week i lost 1kg)
> ...


 You can get the same gains from CEE and a good diet for less money. This is my advice


----------



## machinehead (Nov 21, 2005)

I made two cycles of CEE, the first was ok, not so much improvement.
In the last cycle, the CEE was part of the pct of the superdrol, so i think the main purpose of the CEE was to keep the weights that i lift.

The only creatine that i saw results was san V12 Turbo.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Nov 21, 2005)

if u ran s-drol for 4 weeks. u shud take sumthin like rebound or alri for 4 weeks as PCT and then stay clean for 4 weeks before starting again


----------



## brentls49 (Nov 21, 2005)

Agreed take at least a month or two off.  You Superdrol Cycle was too short too.  You need to take it for at least 6 weeks and you should be using a higher does of Superdrol during your middle two weeks of your cycle.  I would expect that you would gain more than 4kg doing a proper superdrol cycle.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Nov 24, 2005)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> Agreed take at least a month or two off. You Superdrol Cycle was too short too. You need to take it for at least 6 weeks and you should be using a higher does of Superdrol during your middle two weeks of your cycle. I would expect that you would gain more than 4kg doing a proper superdrol cycle.


I would look HARD into this before I used 40 mg a day.  There are several threads I have read where 30 started causing problems and 40 resulted in liver damage.  Also many of the threads I read said that over 4 weeks was a no no.  Just my 2 cents but I would research some more and get comfortable with it.


----------



## machinehead (Nov 27, 2005)

For PCT i took gaspari nutrition novedex xt.

My cycle was:

1-4 weeks superdrol 20mg per day
1-4 weeks natures herbs milk thistle power - 4 caps per day
3-5 weeks chromium 500mg per day
5-9 weeks novedex xt 2 caps per day.

So should i do this cycle:
1-2 weeks superdrol 20mg per day
3-4 weeks superdrol 30mg per day
4-6 weeks super drol 40mg per day
1-6 weeks natures herbs milk thistle 4 caps per day
3-6 weeks chromium 500mg per day
7-11 weeks novedex xt 2 caps per day

I can't get any nolva/clomid

This is fine?


----------



## MP fit (Nov 30, 2005)

machinehead said:
			
		

> For PCT i took gaspari nutrition novedex xt.
> 
> My cycle was:
> 
> ...



No this is not fine.  ATOMSPLTER answered you correctly.  Some general guidelines for superdrol are no longer than 4 weeks, no more than 30mg... Granted some people have done higher and longer, this doesn't mean it didn't negatively effect them.
Try this:
Week 1: Superdrol 10mg each day
Week 2: SD @ 20mg ED
Week 3: SD @ 30mg ED
Week 4: SD @ 20mg ED
Weeks 1-8:  natures herbs milk thistle 4 caps per day
Week 5: Novedex XT 4 caps @ night
Week 6-8: Novedex XT 2 caps @ night

I took out the chromium cuz im not 100% on what it does, you should think about getting 2 bottles of novedex for your pct-


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 30, 2005)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> Agreed take at least a month or two off.  You Superdrol Cycle was too short too.  You need to take it for at least 6 weeks and you should be using a higher does of Superdrol during your middle two weeks of your cycle.  I would expect that you would gain more than 4kg doing a proper superdrol cycle.



r u fuckn kidding me man? 4 weeks is what i would recomend, at 10mg maybe bump it upto 20mg if results arnt happening. that middle 2 weeks is bs, dont open ur mouth and give advise if u dont know what ur talking about


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 30, 2005)

4 weeks on + 4 weeks pct = 8 weeks. Wait 8 weeks after your pct ends to start another cycle. Your liver will thank you for it. You can't get nolva is Israel? Can you get Rebound XT or 6-oxo?


----------



## machinehead (Dec 4, 2005)

In israel you can't get any of the supplements, that's why i order the supplements from USA to Israel.

I'm afraid that the israeli customs will find the nolva and they will confiscate the nolva.

Nolva costs about 44$ and novedex xt costs 25$, this is too much difference in money.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 4, 2005)

machinehead said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that the israeli customs will find the nolva and they will confiscate the nolva.


_How did you get the superdrol then?_


----------



## machinehead (Dec 4, 2005)

Superdrol is legal, so i make orders from ebay and i get them without any problems, because the description of them - supplements.

So if the customs open the package they see dieatry supplements, they don't know that superdrol is not really dietary supplement.


----------



## stcottar (Dec 16, 2005)

I always do 3wks sd + 3wks PCt and then 6 Weeks break.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 16, 2005)

stcottar said:
			
		

> I always do 3wks sd + 3wks PCt and then 6 Weeks break.



thats the right idea


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 16, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> 4 weeks on + 4 weeks pct = 8 weeks. Wait 8 weeks after your pct ends to start another cycle. Your liver will thank you for it. You can't get nolva is Israel? Can you get Rebound XT or 6-oxo?


i don't even agree with this totally TBH, i feel it is longer for short cycles, SD hits the system hard, i bet a lot of people would suffer lower HDL, lower nat. test and higher liver values after 4 weeks of superdrol, compared to say 8 weeks of test, it all depends on what you run and how heavy the HPTA and endocrine system is effected, time on and HPTA supression is not a totally direct correlation, although it can be used as a rough guide, i would recommend a good 2-3 months off before starting another cycle

in my current circumstance, i ran 3 weeks of test/eq/dbol, then hit a low dose of test for 3 weeks, now i should have pct off, then another good 2-3 months off if it was time on = time off, in reality, i feel i'll be good to go much sooner than then


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 16, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i don't even agree with this totally TBH, i feel it is longer for short cycles, SD hits the system hard, i bet a lot of people would suffer lower HDL, lower nat. test and higher liver values after 4 weeks of superdrol, compared to say 8 weeks of test, it all depends on what you run and how heavy the HPTA and endocrine system is effected, time on and HPTA supression is not a totally direct correlation, although it can be used as a rough guide, i would recommend a good 2-3 months off before starting another cycle


I agree with some of what you said, especially that it should be a rough guide. According to my recommendation he would be off superdrol for 12 weeks. You said, "i feel it is longer for short cycles" then said, "i would recommend a good 2-3 months off before starting another cycle". Are you saying he should refrain from using superdrol for more or less than 12 weeks?


----------



## brentls49 (Dec 16, 2005)

2 months is plenty of time between a cycle of Superdrol- If you want to be conservative do 3 months but anymore is pointless.  Your liver will detox within a week or two and the rest of the time is just to allow your cholesterol to return to normal but even that will occur within 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 16, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I agree with some of what you said, especially that it should be a rough guide. According to my recommendation he would be off superdrol for 12 weeks. You said, "i feel it is longer for short cycles" then said, "i would recommend a good 2-3 months off before starting another cycle". Are you saying he should refrain from using superdrol for more or less than 12 weeks?


ah, i see, yeah i should have put 'a good 3 months' as opposed to saying 'a good 3-4', i think you knew what i was getting at


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 16, 2005)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> 2 months is plenty of time between a cycle of Superdrol- If you want to be conservative do 3 months but anymore is pointless.  Your liver will detox within a week or two and the rest of the time is just to allow your cholesterol to return to normal but even that will occur within 4-6 weeks.


any proof to this? not saying you are wrong, but i'm interested to know just how fast cholesterol and liver values take to return to normal after a cycle, anything to help back them figures up?


----------



## stcottar (Dec 16, 2005)

As much as people stress the importance of lab before and after, these isn't much data posted as to peoples results.


----------



## C-Los 21 (Dec 16, 2005)

~3 cycles per year should suffice IMO. Remember that these products should not be routine and that they should be used to break through a/any Plateu.

Email me w/ your info(age/history) if you'd like me to set up a cycle for you.


----------

